# WTF IS A BRATZ BIKE



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT ONE IS POST PICS PLEASE :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

piece of shit knock off lowrider bike


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

they sell them at walmart


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Is that why they're shitty, because they're from WalMart? I mean, other than that, what's wrong with them? Are they just cheap imitations? And if you're going to customize it, what does it matter if you buy a $150 Bratz bike or a $20 Schwinn from a yard sale?

Just wondering...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

the only thing good about them is the frame and the whitewalls


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

how many inches are they anyway?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

when mine was painted blue and in progress...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 12 2005, 07:51 AM~3797358
> *the only thing good about them is the frame and the whitewalls
> *


So the rest is crappy quality metal and/or chrome?


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

the crank and front fork on them does look pretty shitty,
but the handlebars look good.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 12 2005, 07:55 AM~3797383
> *So the rest is crappy quality metal and/or chrome?
> *



it's all pretty poor quality actually. one of the pieces at the rear of my frame wasnt welded in straight. instead of having fork bars that go onto the axle of the wheel, they are cut and welded to bottom part of the lower fork piece... 

yep poor qaulity chrome too. the guy i sold it to as a girl frame lowrider managed to bend and strip the chrome from the handle bars within a few days of owning it, just from hopping.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Sep 12 2005, 07:56 AM~3797392
> *the crank and front fork on them does look pretty shitty,
> but the handlebars look good.
> *



the crank and chainring is exactly the same as my lovely lowrider. except the cranks are longer of course.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hmm, good information to know. Thanks.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 12 2005, 08:00 AM~3797408
> *Hmm, good information to know. Thanks.
> *



the only good thing about them is the frame is pretty beefed up so they are wicked for doing seatpost tube chops.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

:0 then a bratz bike might be the way to go for me,
ho many inches are they?! i'm to lazy to look it up myself...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Sep 12 2005, 08:01 AM~3797410
> *:0 then a bratz bike might be the way to go for me,
> ho many inches are they?! i'm to lazy to look it up myself...
> *


they are a 20inch wheel bike.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

good. do they sell em over there in the uk or what?
how much are they? in pounds


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Sep 12 2005, 08:15 AM~3797459
> *good. do they sell em over there in the uk or what?
> how much are they? in pounds
> *


£99.00 at one place and can be found cheaper


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

not all that much...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 12 2005, 08:51 AM~3797357
> *Is that why they're shitty, because they're from WalMart?  I mean, other than that, what's wrong with them?  Are they just cheap imitations?  And if you're going to customize it, what does it matter if you buy a $150 Bratz bike or a $20 Schwinn from a yard sale?
> 
> Just wondering...
> *


i don't really care what brand it is, as long as it's done right, that's what matters to me


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 11:05 AM~3797632
> *i don't really care what brand it is,  as long as it's done right, that's what matters to me
> *


true, it's the same as buying a generic frame from LRM or a website. just as long as you don't try to keep it all original.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 12 2005, 09:51 AM~3797357
> *Is that why they're shitty, because they're from WalMart?  I mean, other than that, what's wrong with them?  Are they just cheap imitations?  And if you're going to customize it, what does it matter if you buy a $150 Bratz bike or a $20 Schwinn from a yard sale?
> 
> Just wondering...
> *


$20 schwinn? hook me up!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Sep 12 2005, 10:27 AM~3797721
> *true, it's the same as buying a generic frame from LRM or a website. just as long as you don't try to keep it all original.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=187164&hl=


----------



## casanova106dj (10 mo ago)

LOWRIDERTRIKE81 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=187164&hl=


----------

